# simple comparison



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

So I was bored last tonight and decided to do a quick comparison on a 12" Alpine type R, Sundown SA 8" and 10" that I had laying around. 

Type R was up first.










Not surprising that the Sundown 10" was heavier. However, I was surprised by how much










Now I was a little shocked on the next one, considering the type R is the "bread and butter" of Alpine and is bragged about all over the net. Not trying to talk it down because it's a decent sub for the price but... numbers don't lie.










Yes, that's an 8" sub out weighing a 12"


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is this comparison supposed to prove anything? The weight is usually a published spec and has absolutely nothing to do with the sound of the woofer. I guess I don't get it.

Was there more to this comparison?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sundown is built incredibly excellent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSxP_AEQmuw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfpRcitW3_c


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry.........what exactly does that mean? Why do I have a feeling this "comparison" is going to be less then compelling? Or was this your "comparison" just weights? 
Ok, I'll bite,
Please elaborate......


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooops.....you guys chimed in as I was typing....Sorry for the repeat....

Well then again, the title does say "simple" comparison.....Fair enough.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope... nothing more, was just bored last night and was moving some stuff around. After moving the subs I decided to get my scale out and weigh them because I wanted to see how much more each weighed. I know the specs are plastered all over the net but now I don't have to take someone else's word. I killed a few moments of my night so...

At least Rex gets it...LOL


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

No harm done man!
seeing the weights of some of the subs out really makes you wonder about the basic 3/4 baffle huh!


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

I can remember a time when 3/4" baffle was more then adequate but the pure mass of some of the current subs is impressive.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I just wonder how much of that mass/weight is needed vs. show/stature? But yes....some incredible beasts out there! I remember I had one of the first Solo X's that came out.....HOLY ****! It was a 10 and weighed something like 50+ lbs or something like that (maybe it was more...I dont remember?). Had a 2" baffle and I was scared to death it wasnt enough!!!


----------

